# 2014 Backyard Hummers



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Probably just passing thru but seeing 2 or 3 each day now.

dick


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice Captures Dick, I thought it would be a bit early for um, but obviously not.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

The hummers have been rocking through north Houston here for the past week. Boy, they are on fire too.. nice shots!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice shots*

I put up some feeders and they are starting to show up now. I'm going to get out there in the next few days and see if I can get some good shots. How high on the exposure do you have to go to freeze the wings?

Griz


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Here in South Montgomery County, they show up about March 15th. I put my feeders out then, and they usually show up pretty quick.


----------

